# Philipinnes 5th Most Friendly Country in World



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Just reading on BBC that Philipinnes has been ranked 5th in the Worlds Most Friendly Countries. Agree?
BBC - Travel - Living in… the world’s most welcoming countries


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Just reading on BBC that Philipinnes has been ranked 5th in the Worlds Most Friendly Countries. Agree?
> BBC - Travel - Living in… the world’s most welcoming countries


It's an international site and not available in the UK


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

WOW!!! Talk about "Rose Colored Glasses". I read the entire article and come to the conclusion (personal opinion) that wherever they are writing about seems to be wonderful to them. Maybe I'm just old and cynical, but it seems as if their goal is to encourage as many people to travel to these Countries as possible. 

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly Fred, Melbourne then Sydney Australia rank in the top 10, on many sites, these dreams are all very well if you have a very high income or you were left a large inheritance to help, I personally am an average dude with a middle of the road income,,,,,,,I could not afford to live in those 2 cities unless I quit smoking, stopped drinking, sold a few vehicles and worked 12 months a year instead of 6, life style choices.
I also have looked at other countries to retire (semi) and I love Thailand and Vietnam but My partner cannot work in those countries unless we set up a company to meet the local requirements, too hard.
He wants to work and can easily do that in the Philippines. Didn't see any mention of PH. as one of the friendliest countries on any site as yet, we know Filipinos are very friendly. Between you and I, the Philippines in my opinion ranks in the top 10 for friendliness and ease of living, reasonable living costs and a gateway to the world, opportunities abound both internal and external. Easy going and wonderful people.
The Philippines will be our home in the near future. ****** the Stats. (I said that word before and it was moderated/edited. What I mean to say is muggered.)

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Just reading on BBC that Philipinnes has been ranked 5th in the Worlds Most Friendly Countries. Agree?
> BBC - Travel - Living in… the world’s most welcoming countries


I have to ad here that while the post you supplied was informative, appears to be without research or limited, it's merit with regards to topography or being on the ground so to speak, mostly hearsay and uninformative research from the Author, lacking credulous facts and some doubt as to sources.
We can all view a hundred websites that will tell us what we want to hear or not, boots on the ground is really the only truth sayer. Live the life, enjoy the pros and cons.

Not attacking you hogrider one bit, please don't get me wrong, just saying that the truth is in the eye of the beholder. Info on the web needs to be scrutinised 10 fold, I am already converted for my reasons and look forward to living in the Philippines, the good and bad,,,,,, plenty of that.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

The Filipinos are way more friendly than folks in the US, where people are all caught up in their egos, that's for sure.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> I have to ad here that while the post you supplied was informative, appears to be without research or limited, it's merit with regards to topography or being on the ground so to speak, mostly hearsay and uninformative research from the Author, lacking credulous facts and some doubt as to sources.
> We can all view a hundred websites that will tell us what we want to hear or not, boots on the ground is really the only truth sayer. Live the life, enjoy the pros and cons.
> 
> Not attacking you hogrider one bit, please don't get me wrong, just saying that the truth is in the eye of the beholder. Info on the web needs to be scrutinised 10 fold, I am already converted for my reasons and look forward to living in the Philippines, the good and bad,,,,,, plenty of that.
> ...


No problem Steve, I don't necessarily agree with the article, I read it online and shared for general interest. Bear in mind though, that the article doesn't claim the places surveyed are necessarily the best places to live, thats an opinion best left to the individual. It rather focuses on the places where expats will find a friendly welcome. Sidney and Melbourne are indeed lovely towns, been to both, but generally they are not places that an expat would consider moving to, so wouldn't be included in the survey.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> No problem Steve, I don't necessarily agree with the article, I read it online and shared for general interest. Bear in mind though, that the article doesn't claim the places surveyed are necessarily the best places to live, thats an opinion best left to the individual. It rather focuses on the places where expats will find a friendly welcome. Sidney and Melbourne are indeed lovely towns, been to both, but generally they are not places that an expat would consider moving to, so wouldn't be included in the survey.


There is bias, political and financial reasons why people write and post "informative articles"
As said, boots on the ground, each to their own.
According to Forbes, New Zealand and then Australia 1 and 2 with the Philippines at number 8 as the worlds friendliest countries.

https://www.forbes.com/pictures/egim45edme/5-united-states/#3a19e7b66432

I like most people have travelled wide and far, putting aside the fact that I am an Ozzie and know very well the ups and downs of my country, the Filipino people are the friendliest and most giving people I have come across both in work and out,,,,,,,,,I remember being on a crowded train in Manila, the A/C in the train had died, sweating profusely I had many offers of handkerchiefs and sweat rags from fellow travellers, poor giving people that offered help to a stranger, made me feel humble and appreciative/blessed at the same time.
For me the "cities of Sydney and Melbourne" pale compared to Manila and from experience far better in the provinces, maybe I have been lucky so far, gut feeling tells me otherwise.

Hey, "It's more fun in the Philippines".

Cheers, Steve.


----------

